# Anyone Fancy A Holiday Rally In Ireland?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The Motorhome Club have kindly invited Motorhome Facts members to join their Holiday Rally in Northern Ireland from 10th to 22nd July at Glenarm Castle, Co. Antrim.

All inclusive price of £500 to include:

Ferry crossing from Cairnyan to Larne for 6 metre motorhome with 2 adults (small extra charge for longer vans/more passengers).

12 nights parking in the Castle Grounds.
2 days unlimited entry into Highland Games.
3/4 nights live entertainment and in house entertainment.
Marquee, bring your own drinks.
2 bus trips.
Some EHU, toilets, showers.

The rally coincides with the Dalriada Festival which takes place at Glenarm Castle from 13th to 21st July.
This week long festival includes:

Ronan Keating and Sharon Corr Concert (tickets available from Ticketmaster).
Gospel Concert, Horse Hunt Chase on the beach, It's a Knockout, Triathlon, Mountain Bike Race, Shinty, Rowing Regatta, Vintage Rally etc.

If anyone is interested in attending or would like more information please contact: [email protected]

http://themotorhomeclub.co.uk/HOLIDAYRALLY2012.aspx

http://www.dalriadafestival.co.uk/content/dalriada-festival-2012-events


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that sounds a good deal. Can't make it this year as already have plans for July but would certainly consider it again - if it were still available in future years.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
sounds great and good value. We would certainly be interested for next year as we have already booked up for july this year
smurfinguk
Resa & Eric


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been looking at ferry prices for Ireland - circa £350 return with P&O, so £500 all inclusive is a good deal.

Why are ferries for Ireland so much more expensive than other routes?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I presume that is for two people? If so it is good value. We could well be interested if the flipping van is on the road by then!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

patp said:


> I presume that is for two people? If so it is good value. We could well be interested if the flipping van is on the road by then!


Yes, that's the price for two people.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

This is really a good bargain. Will give it some thought!
Would it be possible to extend our trip by staying a couple of weeks after the Meet had ended do you think?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wilmannie said:


> This is really a good bargain. Will give it some thought! Would it be possible to extend our trip by staying a couple of weeks after the Meet had ended do you think?


Yes, you can choose your own ferry dates - go earlier and/or stay longer in Ireland if you wish.

If anyone is thinking of going please mention MHF when you book to ensure you get the £500 price.

It's £20 per metre extra for return journey for vans longer than 6 metres.

A deposit of £50 is required when booking, with balance due by 10th June.

Book as early as possible to help ensure you get your preferred choice of ferry times.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For those who don't know the area, it's lovely and you can go anti clockwise round most of Ireland from there encountering pretty well all the best bits, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

erneboy said:


> For those who don't know the area, it's lovely and you can go anti clockwise round most of Ireland from there encountering pretty well all the best bits, Alan.


The newly opened Titanic exhibition in Belfast looks really good and so does the new visitor centre at the Giant's Causeway.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The Motorhome Club have changed their website address. 
Details of the Ireland Rally can now be found here;

http://www.themotorhomeclubinfo.co.uk/5.html


----------

